# Freshwater Aquariums > Plants and Planted Tanks >  Need help please

## Brian1976

I have this tube running from the pump and have no idea what it's for. Maybe someone could help me figure it out. Here are some pics to give you a idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Brian 

This tube is for Oxygenating your water, when you have the pump running try opening the value in the top picture a bit then you will start to see bubbles coming out of the pump....the other end of the tube needs to be out of the water for this to work.

Just to add to this don't have it turned up to high

----------


## Brian1976

> Hi Brian 
> 
> This tube is for Oxygenating your water, when you have the pump running try opening the value in the top picture a bit then you will start to see bubbles coming out of the pump....the other end of the tube needs to be out of the water for this to work.
> 
> Just to add to this don't have it turned up to high


I tried this  :lol: , but no bubbles are showing, does not seem to do anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian1976

This as far as I've got. This is what it's looking like. Please let me know if it's wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

yes that is wrong... if you are trying to Oxygenate the water in the bag you will need to buy a air pump for that... 

The pipe from the pump in your tank needs to be in open air ....disconnect the pipe from the value in the first picture and you will see what it does.  

Here is a video of what it will do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEpzNQDigoM

----------

*Brian1976* (21-06-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

Thanks for the video Gary R. You also mentioned a bag, that is a home made nursery for the Fry using a big plastic water bottle, that is what I'm trying oxygenate for the Fry. Many thanks  :lol: .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Is that a screw valve the end of the pipe I wonder if you have to unscrew it to allow air in ?? just a thought

----------

*Brian1976* (16-06-2017)

----------


## Gary R

> You also mentioned a bag, that is a home made nursery for the Fry using a big plastic water bottle, that is what I'm trying oxygenate for the Fry.


That is where you will need a cheap air pump Brain ....only way to oxygenate the fry in the home made nursery.

----------

*Brian1976* (21-06-2017)

----------


## Gary R

> Is that a screw valve the end of the pipe I wonder if you have to unscrew it to allow air in ?? just a thought


It is a screw valve and that is for oxygenating the main tank using the pump in the tank ...but it only should have one tube on it not two tubes for it to work.

----------

*Brian1976* (16-06-2017), *lost* (16-06-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

> Is that a screw valve the end of the pipe I wonder if you have to unscrew it to allow air in ?? just a thought


I have tried removing the valve with little luck. Will have another look after work. Thanks for the idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

